# IBEW 57 Journeyman Electrician Job Screening Test



## stairway2kevin (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the forum so hopefully this question has not been asked before. 

I am hoping to find some study info for a test I'm hoping to be approved to take for a job with IBEW 57 at a Pacificorp Power Plant. The only information I have on it so far is this: "Must pass IBEW local 57 examination, which includes Electrical Theory, industrial maintenance experience, and practical testing. (Qualified candidates will be contacted with testing information)". 

Has anyone taken this test or have any idea what's on it? 

Any help you can give would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance! 

- Kevin


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In general, most of these tests seem to be general mechanical aptitude and math tests. The common theme seems to be "brush up on your algebra".


----------



## stairway2kevin (Nov 28, 2018)

I hope that's all it is but from what I have been told it sounds like this test is more similar to a state JE test but with more industrial questions and dealing with higher voltages that would be found in an industrial facility which I haven't dealt with much.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

****. Disregard what I wrote. I apologize that I only skimmed your question and thought it was asking about becoming an apprentice.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You could at least fill out your profile so we have a better idea of your experience in the field. Depending on the local, you might want to brush up on your math skills, like trig. algebra, fractions, and decimals, for example. Ohm's law something you'll need to know.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Joe. Might be a one hit wonder?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Have you asked the hall if they have a content outline or other material which would aid in studying for the test?


----------



## stairway2kevin (Nov 28, 2018)

I will probably call the union hall today and see what I can find out. @joebanana, I am pretty fresh on the Ohm's law and algebra stuff. That doesn't worry me much. I just have no experience with systems over 480V so I want to see what to expect in that regard. Unless someone here has had experience with IBEW 57 I think my next best bet is to contact the hall and see what info they can give me.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

stairway2kevin said:


> I will probably call the union hall today and see what I can find out. @joebanana, I am pretty fresh on the Ohm's law and algebra stuff. That doesn't worry me much. I just have no experience with systems over 480V so I want to see what to expect in that regard. Unless someone here has had experience with IBEW 57 I think my next best bet is to contact the hall and see what info they can give me.


Is local 57 a maintenance sector for the powerhouse . 

The local didn’t show up on my app ?


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

stairway2kevin said:


> I hope that's all it is but from what I have been told it sounds like this test is more similar to a state JE test but with more industrial questions and dealing with higher voltages that would be found in an industrial facility which I haven't dealt with much.


Good luck hope you get in !!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Kevin. Welcome to the forum.


----------

